# Achat antérieur indisponible dans le store français



## stéphane83 (29 Septembre 2012)

Salut,Dans la liste des achats, une ancienne application n'est plus accessible au téléchargement et je ne peux donc plus en profiter 
En effet, elle n'est plus disponible dans le store français et donc le Mac App Store ne peut pas effectuer son téléchargement.
Que faire?
Cela n'est pas très rassurant et comment puis je récupérer cette application?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,



stéphane83 a dit:


> Cela n'est pas très rassurant et comment puis je récupérer cette application?



Contacter l'éditeur; contacter Apple; sauvegarder les paquets d'installation après le téléchargement et les garder très précieusement pour éviter ce pb


----------



## stéphane83 (30 Septembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> Contacter l'éditeur; contacter Apple; sauvegarder les paquets d'installation après le téléchargement et les garder très précieusement pour éviter ce pb


Oui, c'est ce que je vais faire surtout pour les applications on va dire pas très populaires (un peu underground). Merci je vais voir ça avec le support.


----------

